# Any one got Leg cramps or pain ?? on 2ww



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Girls, 

I woke up this morning with terrible pain in my leg not sure if it's a cramp or just pain but it seems to run down my left leg & in my knee i am drinking loads inc milk 

Just wondering if this has happened to anyone else on the 2ww or anyone know what it may be ??

thanks 
Sara xx


----------



## bdmg (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi Sara,
          I am also on my 2ww and have been getting pain in my right leg, this has been going on for 1 week. Iam on day 11 of my 2ww.Also having terrible headaches and sore eyes. This is my 2nd attempt at fet, did not have leg pain last time but did have headaches. Also still getting tummy cramps, do not know if this is a good or bad sign.I am hoping that i get my bfp on Friday and that the pregnancy will continue as last time i got a bfp but lost twins at 7 weeks. Hopefully these leg pains are a good sign.  Where are you on your 2ww and apart from leg pain have you any other symptoms.
                     
                            luv Ben


----------



## Yamoona (Nov 7, 2005)

I have had whats known as restless leg (you constantly want to shake it as it aches) for most of my 2ww. It was worse the first week and kept me up every night. Now it has eased off a bit and is not as painful so I can sleep. It alternates between legs, this morning I have a dull ache in my left ovary and it is making my hip ache. I have 3 days until I test but I did get a BFN yesterday so not sure if wise to read too much into it. Good luck though and sending you lots of sticky vibes.


----------



## lilyella (May 11, 2006)

I have had restless legs on and off for the past week. It's always in the night and keeps me awake. How strange??


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Hiya Sara, I started a thread off on peer support cos i'm suffering from exactly the same thing its driving me absolutely mad. Just cant keep my legs still at all. 
Heres the link for some more replies hun....
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=68087.msg909759#msg909759

Ceri x


----------



## Halo (Aug 30, 2006)

Hello, 

My legs are ok, but I'm on day 5 following ET after having ICSI and my eyes are driving me nuts  !!!

I assumed it was something else, but after reading BDMG's post I guess if there are other people with sore eyes as well it must be something to do with the drugs - how bizarre eh ??  Lets hope all these things are good signs !!

   

Halo


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi All 

thanks for all your replies hmm i wonder hey if there is any link to leg pains and a bfp lets hope so many we should do a vote thing on the pregnancy thread then we could see ! 

the pain has been on & off today but not reading to much into it ! Ceri thanks for the thread just about to read it now ! 

sara xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi all ~ welcome to the 2ww 

Hope you have got some reassurance here.....i guess your bodies have been through a lot and symptoms can be all over the place!

We have a 2ww thread that you are all welcome to join.....you'll find all the others chatting there too:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=66716.0

Hope to see some of you there......loads of luck,

Lizzy xxx


----------

